# Cablevision best for TV internet etc???



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hola gente

Before I sign on the dotted line, is Cablevision about the best package for TV and internet?

We would liek a mix of Mexican, English TV with sport.

Is there anyway to get the NFL with English commentry?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Levi_501 said:


> Hola gente
> 
> Before I sign on the dotted line, is Cablevision about the best package for TV and internet?
> 
> ...


First and foremost, I have no idea where "dark side of the moon" is located. Nor do I have any idea where you are located. Each area has it's own cable company and therefor it's own services. 

Give us a location and someone will give you some suggestions.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

The Dark Side of the Moon is the eighth studio album by English progressive rock band Pink Floyd, released in March 1973.

I am in San Angel Inn, DF

Thanks


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Levi_501 said:


> The Dark Side of the Moon is the eighth studio album by English progressive rock band Pink Floyd, released in March 1973.
> 
> I am in San Angel Inn, DF
> 
> Thanks


Since I still have some ownership in Warwick Records and was on radio from 1957 to 1970 I'm well aware of Pink Floyd. 

Now can someone out there give some advise as to cable/internet service in his area?


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

I've used Telmex for phone and internet for 14 years and have never had a problem. Used to have Sky satellite TV service but that got too expensive so I switched to Dish. Check out their website and see for yourself. The system won't let me post the url so just search for Dish Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

diablita said:


> I've used Telmex for phone and internet for 14 years and have never had a problem.


Me too, though only for 4 years, in Mexico City.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pappabee said:


> Now can someone out there give some advise as to cable/internet service in his area?


In Guadalajara, I have used Megacable for internet for a couple of years. No problems. I think it is faster than Telmex, but it probably depends on what kind of service you pay for. I pay $529 mxn/month and get 10 Mb service (plus basic cable TV I suppose, but I have no TV, so who knows).


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

My Telmex service is 389 p/m for full phone (vmail, etc) and internet including a wireless modem.

Cable is spotty based on where you live.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kcowan said:


> My Telmex service is 389 p/m for full phone (vmail, etc) and internet including a wireless modem.
> 
> Cable is spotty based on where you live.


What is your actual speed as measured by Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

3.66 mbs down and .56 mbs up. This is half what is promised.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

kcowan said:


> 3.66 mbs down and .56 mbs up. This is half what is promised.


I suspected that. I am getting 9.14 Mbps down and 1.71 Mbps up. My bill says I am paying for 10 Mbps, so the actual is pretty close to what they claim.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Yea we get what they can deliver this far from the CO.


----------

